# G-Loomis GL3 Home-Build** WIKI Finished**



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

An inspirational read so far thanks gra.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTFLRhgAAATXgAAQYAEAhBAAJ6mcACAAMUyYmQZGFMgaDI8oqe853xss0RJYuEDgqYIanxdyRThQkDFLRhg=


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's very cool Gra!!
Blood it with a beauty mate!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

well done gra, and thanks for taking the time to write the article. appreciate it mate.

those recoils do look great! what did the rod end up costing you minus the dryer etc?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Gra

You make it look all so simple, you are a true craftsman. 

I want to know how you made the cut out in the cork to exactly match where it joins that curved reel seat, very tidy?

Very sweet indeed 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great stuff gra. hey mate where do you source your blanks, guides etc? I have done a couple of rods and was thinking about doing a couple of high end sticks

Lee


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Seems you have a bit of talent for this Gra.
Any chance you would build some outfits for battling with kings on soft plastic?
I think you might have alot of us queing up for them.

Cheers
Wigg


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks mate, Ill look into getting the part OS then, they are a bit on the Expensive side here

Lee


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Lee FYI, i just ordered two blanks and kits from mudhole and postage is around $50 US

Cheers dave


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

good to see a fellow rodbuilder on here.

i build my own rods aswell so far ive built myself a 1-3kg plastics stick for bream flatties etc etc. ive rebuilt my baitcaster i used to use to chase wild barra, and ive rebuilt one of my friends glass rods he uses for bait fishing.

i dont use a wrapper or dryer or the like i simply have teh rod on my lap while i sit in my arm chair and apply tension to the thread by running the spool onto a stick and pressing down on that with my feet.

ill be onto a few projects soon 2 rods for 2 mates and my 2-4kg plastics rod for chasing slightly larger fish.

what sort of guide setup did u use? just the normal cone or the NGC setup


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Gra

I am looking for a rod 7 to 7 foot 6 that is tippy enough to toss lightly weighted plastics but still have enough to pull up an angry king.
Need to be capable of handling 30lb to 50lb braid.
Do you think it is possible?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Gra,

the NGC guide setup is the new craze in rod building it involves the use of very small fly guides as running guides and hi frame style single foot guides as stripper guides and transition guides.

a great source of rod building information is http://www.rodbuilding.org

you mentioned it in the wiki the new concept system. it has been modified by Tom Kirkman and gives you a lighter more senstive rod all of this can be found on the website ive given above. it is a great source of information as most of teh members build for a living so they know whats what in the rod building scene.

Wigg,

as for that rod as Gra said its all about the blank the rod is built on and the materials used. id say it would be possible if by light your talking anything lighter than say 1/10th.

starting a thread about rodbuilding sounds like agood idea to me


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

that explains it.

its a nice rod mate well done!

Tom


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

that explains it.

its a nice rod mate well done!

Tom


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice work Gra

I like your color choice. Complements the blank nicely.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

nicely finished off mate.... and time to trap the possum


----------

